# Feeding - how many times per day?



## donmontalvo (Oct 10, 2009)

We have a Jack Russell Terrier that just reached 6 months. We've been feeding it twice a day (morning and evening). One of our friends said we should feed it only once a day. Is this recommended? If so, when should we feed her?

Thanks,
Don


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

Two meals per day seems to be generally recommended for dogs 6 months and up.


----------



## DogPaw (Jan 11, 2009)

Both my dogs get fed twice a day. Around 8am and then again at 5pm


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

Larger dogs do fine on one meal a day. It makes for fewer, more regular bowel movements. 

I don't think 2 meals a day would hurt any dog, and may be best for smaller ones like a Jack.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

My Cairns get fed 2 times a day, My big dogs get fed once a day.

They all get fed treats inbetween for being the good doggies they are tho.


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

Your six month old terrier is not yet an adult so it would be better to continue twice a day feeding for a while. 

Large to extra-large dogs - over 50 pounds as adults - are prone to a serious medical condition known as bloat (GDV). Dogs that are fed only once a day are twice as likely to develop GDV as those that are fed twice a day. 

Therefore, it is prudent for medical reasons to continue feeding these breeds twice a day - even as adults. 

For smallish-to-medium size adults it is pretty much up to you whether to feed once or twice a day. Most of them do fine fed once a day. We always fed our small terriers once a day in the AM because that is when we knew we would be around.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

My girls eat twice a day. Once after we wake up, and once when we eat dinner.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

Poly is right about lines of large breed dogs subject to bloat being safer on more than one meal a day.


----------



## Questdriven (Nov 25, 2009)

I know little about which number of meals is best, although several books I've read have said three meals for young pups, two meals for older pups, and one meal for adults. But I've read conflicting information all around, so I figure I'd just do what I've always done...feed my dogs once a day and not worry about it. Maybe I'm wrong, but I doubt it makes much actual difference.


----------



## donmontalvo (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks for all the feedback! I spoke to Celia, she isn't comfortable with giving Coco only one meal a day so we'll be sticking with two meals a day to be on the safe side. We give her one full scoop each meal, can't imagine giving two scoops at one sitting for the same amount of nutrition.

Don


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

Fed twice a day (Johnnie 1 Cup, Frankie 1/2 Cup Per Meal)
7a.m - 4p.m


----------



## DogsforMe (Mar 11, 2007)

From 6 - 12 mths old it's generally recommended 2 meals a day. My dog is 22 mths old & it varies. Some times twice a day if she reminds me & once a day if she doesn't. She also gets treats for training.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

My JRT is just over one (13 months) we feed her once a day and have been for about 4 months now...not sure if this is right or wrong but she doesnt eat in the morn if we put food out for her...she may take one bite and then leave it. But if I was to leave the cat food down in the morning by mistake she would have that gone in about 2 seconds LOL.


----------



## Kay Weber (Oct 21, 2009)

Poly said:


> Large to extra-large dogs - over 50 pounds as adults - are prone to a serious medical condition known as bloat (GDV). Dogs that are fed only once a day are twice as likely to develop GDV as those that are fed twice a day.


I sure did not know that. We feed once a day - all the dogs except Red. I will have to rethink our schedule.


----------



## DogPaw (Jan 11, 2009)

One thing that can cause bloat is when a dog has eaten and then goes out and gets a lot of exercise and then gulps down a lot of water which will cause the kibble to swell. Thats why some suggest smaller amounts of food fed a couple of times as opposed to one big meal. I always fed my GSD once a day in the evening. Never had any problems.


----------

